# Diamond Willow Canes



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Here are pictures of two Diamond Willow canes I just finished from this Spring's harvest.... most are dry and ready to work....


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow! I love how that spiral carries on in handle.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Both are great but my favorite is the second one.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are two great looking diamond willow sticks.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Really nice. The second one is my favorite. So unique.


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Definitely like the second one... looks like its painted on... very unique!


----------

